# Seeking TransPac Crew Position



## AZBlueDevil83 (Apr 7, 2009)

47, fit, attorney, firefighter, Nationally Registered EMT currently enrolled in Paramedic School. Resume, references available. Currently an active crew member of a 41 Peterson sailing out of Newport Beach.


----------

